# paye, payement / paie, paiement - orthographe & prononciation



## Virtuose

Bonjour

Pour certains verbes (voir, payer...) il y a deux formes acceptables à la 3e personne du subjonctif. 
Je voulais savoir quelle forme est plus populaire, plus aisée dans le français contemporain: avec [y] ou _? C'est aussi une question de prononciation plus naturelle je crois.
 Ex. *il faut qu'on paye *// *il faut qu'on paie*..._


----------



## tilt

Je dirais qu'aucune des deux formes n'est plus populaire que l'autre.
Une petite recherche sur google, par exemple, renvoie 120000 occurrences de "il paye" et 113000 de "il paie".

Mais je suis plutôt d'accord pour ce qui est de l'influence de la prononciation, sans en avoir cependant la certitude.
Je me dis que ceux qui prononcent [pɛj] écriront plus facilement _paye_, et que ceux qui disent [pɛ] préfèreront sans doute écrire _paie_. À moins que ce ne soit l'orthographe qui oriente la prononciation !


----------



## Maître Capello

Désolé de te contredire…  Je dis [pɛj] mais écris _paie_…


----------



## paulvial

Je vous  rejoins sur ce point , mais je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi  je prononce [pɛj] mais écris " paie "  , alors que je suis conscient que les deux façons de l'écrire sont acceptables


----------



## Benoît abroad

...dans le même ordre d'idée, comment dites-vous:

"paiement" ou "payement"?

Les Belges qui m'entourent utilisent fréquemment la 2ème forme [+/- phonétiquement "peillement"], alors que je me cantonne à la première. Comment dit-on en Suisse par exemple?


----------



## Maître Capello

Benoît abroad said:


> Comment dit-on en Suisse par exemple?


À la campagne, on dit surtout [pεj(ə)mɑ̃] ; en ville, c'est une autre affaire, car on entendra tant [pεmɑ̃] que [pεjmɑ̃]… Quant à moi, j'écris _paiement_, mais ne sais pas exactement comment je le prononce !  Plus précisément, je crois que je dis plutôt [pεmɑ̃], mais que je dis aussi [pεjmɑ̃] selon les circonstances…



paulvial said:


> Je vous  rejoins sur ce point , mais je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi  je prononce [pɛj] mais écris " paie "  , alors que je suis conscient que les deux façons de l'écrire sont acceptables



Pour ce qui est de l'orthographe, la raison en est simple dans mon cas : lisant plus souvent _paiement_ que _payement_, c'est cette première orthographe qui me semble la plus naturelle.


----------



## geostan

Puisque je ne suis pas Français et que je prononce le plus souvent selon la graphie, je dirais _paie_ [ε], _paye_ [εj]. La combinaison _aie_ en finale, je la prononce toujours [ε].

Je ne sais pas si cette observation du CNRTL confirme cela ou non, mais voici ce qu'il dit:

(C'est moi qui souligne en caractères gras)

*Prononc. et Orth.: *[peje]; [pε-], _(il) *paye, paie *_*[pεj], [pε].* Ds Fér. 1768, Mart. _Comment prononce _1913, p.193, préférence aux formes sans [j], en ce qui concerne en tout cas le fut. et le cond.: [pε] _(il) paie,_ [pεʀε], [pe-] _(il) paierait, _etc. Att. ds _Ac. _dep.1694.  *Étymol. et Hist.1. *2e moitié xes. réfl. «se réconcilier avec quelqu'un» (_Saint Léger


_


----------



## Nott

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai une question sur l'orthographe du mot "paie/paye" dans l'expression "Ca fait une paie/paye !"
Quelle est la bonne, pour vous ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas de "bonne" et de "mauvaise" orthographe puisque le mot admet indifféremment l'une ou l'autre.
Mais, ça, c'est la _théorie_ : dans la pratique, il me semble que c'est l'orthographe "ça fait une pa*y*e" qui est majoritairement utilisée.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que la plupart des gens écriront _paye_, en effet_, _dans la mesure où dans cette expression particulièrement, ils prononceront [pɛj] et non [pɛ].


----------



## Chebab

Je pense qu'écrire et prononcer "paie" est plus élégant que "paye"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je pense que les goûts et les couleurs ne sont pas des points de vue sur lesquels on peut trancher sans passer pour intolérant.
Si vous voulez faire comme dans beaucoup de régions ou de milieux socioculturels, ou plus simplement comme on dit chez vous, dites "peille". Ou "pai". Je ne sais pas qui vous êtes...
Bref, dites comme vous voulez... De toutes façons il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour vous critiquer...
[…]


----------



## Chebab

Certes j'aurais dû étayer mon point de vue de citations (dictionnaires, oeuvres...) mais je n'en ai pas trouvé pour l'instant; mon avis est pour l'instant uniquement basé sur la sensibilité que j'ai développée par rapport à la façon de s'exprimer des Français; mais encore une fois, vous avez raison, rien ne vaut l'objectivité en la matière et l'objectivité doit s'appuyer sur des éléments tangibles.


----------



## Chebab

Voici un lien où l'auteur semble cautionner l'emploi de "paye" (page 140)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Attention à la différence entre écriture et prononciation.
"Ca fait une paye", "feuille de paie" -> peille, sans hésitation (je crois, du moins).
Mais "paiement" — "pément", ou "peillement"...?
Ce n'est pas moi qui trancherai !


----------



## Comtois

Hum... Je m'attends un peu à me faire descendre en flammes, là !
J'écris _paie_, aussi bien pour « je paie » que pour « je touche ma paie ».
Il me semble que la graphie _paye _a quelque chose de vulgaire (au sens premier du mot, non péjoratif). On écrit d'ailleurs _paiement_, et _payement _serait, je crois, une faute. Ce n'est peut-être qu'un préjugé (de classe ?) chez moi : il me semble en outre que la prononciation populaire _peille _est carrément fautive.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? (Vous pouvez y aller, je suis dur à cuire.)

[Edit]
Ah, pardon : j'avais cherché, mais je n'avais pas trouvé ce fil.
J'écrirais « ça fait une paye », et je prononcerais _peille_, justement parce que c'est une expression familière habituelle sous cette forme.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aussi curieux que cela puisse paraître, ma tendance est d'écrire _paie_ pour le verbe, _paye_ pour le substantif, mais _paiement_… Cherchez l'erreur ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, toutes ces graphies sont correctes, y compris _payement_ (cf. TLFi s.v. paye, paie et s.v. paiement, payement).

Quant à la prononciation, c'est encore une autre affaire : comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, pour _paie/paye_, je dis plutôt [pɛj] (encore qu'il m'arrive de dire [pɛ]), tant pour le verbe que pour le substantif, et pour _paiement/payement_, je dis indifféremment [pɛmɑ̃] ou [pɛjmɑ̃].


----------



## Comtois

Je crois surtout que, un bon usage n'étant pas fixé, on ne sait pas quelle règle appliquer, et on fait comme on le sent arbitrairement.
Malheureusement, il semble qu'il n'y ait guère d'arguments dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Je n'en ai pas non plus, et j'espérais en trouver ici.
En tout cas, je suis un peu soulagé de constater que les échanges restent calmes sur un tel sujet.


----------



## WAMPLAF

En fait si, il y a une règle : En français la lettre Y se transforme en i devant un E muet.

payer ... il paie
broyer ... il broie
envoyer ... il envoie
etc ...
Toutefois depuis le dernière réforme de l'orthographe la lettre Y devant un E muet peut être conservée.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est certes la règle générale, mais elle souffre d'un certain nombre d'exceptions, notamment _grasseyer/grasseyement, faseyer, rallye, cobaye, rimaye_, ainsi que _égayement, rayement, enrayement, étayement, grasseyement_ et _payement_ justement, cette seconde série de termes pouvant s'orthographier des deux manières.

Cela n'a d'ailleurs rien à voir avec la réforme de l'orthographe, qui date seulement de 1990, tandis que les différentes orthographes de ces termes existent et sont correctes depuis bien plus longtemps que ça.

On notera enfin que Littré (XIXe siècle) indique une troisième orthographe – aujourd'hui désuète – pour _paiement_ :


> payement, paiement _ou_ paîment
> _(pê-man ; quelques-uns prononcent pè-ye-man)_ *s. m.*


----------

